# Kabel BW Internetausfall



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo. Am Montagmorgen hatte ich zum ersten mal seit mehreren Jahren einen Internetausfall. Ich habe eine Kabel BW 20 Mbit Leitung (also Das Paket Telefon und Internet für glaube 40&#8364. Um ca 20 nach 2 Uhr (morgens) ist das Internet für ca. 5 min ausgefallen. Ca. 2 Stunden später ist es für mehr als eine Viertelstunde ausgefallen.
Normalerweise (bei funktionierendem) Internet sind folgende Lämpchen an:
Power
DS
US
Online
Link (blinkt)
Telephon
Während eines Ausfalls waren nur noch 2 an:
Power
DS.
Als das Internet am zurückkommen war gingen nacheinander dei Lämpchen wieder an. Erst US, dann Online und dann Link und Telefon. Meine Frage:
Lag es an Kabel BW oder am Kabelmodem (von Arris)? Oder sind bei Kabel BW in regelmäßigen Abständen Montag morgens Wartungsarbeiten (ich hatte sonst noch nie Ausfälle an Montag morgenden)?


----------



## Erz1 (23. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen - wenn es das Problem nicht noch öfters gibt, dann waren es vielleicht Wartungsarbeiten. Müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen Zeiten sein.
Tritt das allerdings öfters aus, dann würde ich mal bei denen anrufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Was bedeuten DS und US?
Bei meinem Router / Modem, von T-Online brennt manchmal Online nicht, die Typen von T-Online meinten das läge am Router, aber wenn die anderen auch nicht brennen denk ich liegts am Anbieter, ruf einfach mal an.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Was bedeuten DS und US?
> Bei meinem Router / Modem, von T-Online brennt manchmal Online nicht, die Typen von T-Online meinten das läge am Router, aber wenn die anderen auch nicht brennen denk ich liegts am Anbieter, ruf einfach mal an.



Ich hab selbst kein Plan, was das bedeutet^^.
Naja, ich werd dann mal anrufen oder im Forum von denen nachfragen.
Aber vllt. ist es hier noch einem so ergangen wie mir^^.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst kein Plan, was das bedeutet^^.
> Naja, ich werd dann mal anrufen oder im Forum von denen nachfragen.
> Aber vllt. ist es hier noch einem so ergangen wie mir^^.



Das einzige was mir in den Sinn käme wäre DownStream und UpStream, aber ein Lämpchen dafür wäre recht sinnfrei.


----------



## muehe (23. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir in den Sinn käme wäre DownStream und UpStream



genau das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finds witzig das man gleich nen Thread aufmacht nur weil einmal das DSL Signal vom Provider wegfällt. An deiner Stelle würde ich mich beim Provider telefonisch melden und mal nachragen ob es grade eine DSL Störung in deinem Einzugsbgebiet gibt, weil hier kann es dir eh keiner genau beantworten, außer er sitzt bei KabelD in der Technik und liest hier mit.



Kann ja sein das dein Nachbar mit seinem LKW den heimischen DSLAM umgefahren hat, dann ist das DSL weg, oder ein Wasserrohrbruch hat die Kabel beschädigt, oder oder oder !



In solchen Fällen einfach beim Provider melden, und gut ist !


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2010)

Wir sind selber bei Kabel BW und haben auch ab und zu mal den ein oder anderen Internet absturz.

Ich mach mir da keine großen sorgen, abwarten und Tee trinken bis es wieder geht. 
Meistens ist es nur für 5-10 minuten weg. Einmal wars aber richtig heftig. *2Tage* ging das internet nicht 

Einfach brutal für sojemanden wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Februar 2010)

Hatte eben auch einen ca 10 Minuten Ausfall aber sosnt noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt.

Bin bei Kabel BW seit Ende November^^


----------

